# L.E.D Get's Angry !!!! ..............LOL



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*The Beginning*










http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/131871-light-up-your-r.html

*L.E.D GETS ANGRY !!!!!!!!!*

My rear “*R*” last year caused some ill feelings amongst fellow members, to mention a few :
MATT32, AFERX, GTR CHRIS, SMIKEE, RU`, SPEED MERCHANT, KADIR, R34NOV80, BOOSTED, ALLOY, MIGUEL, even the main man FUGGLES…………………. LOL

Unfortunately “*The Car*” took it quite badly, Depression set in, You guys really kicked hard !. The Badge was quite happy living on the back of *SVM*’s R35 GTR and to be fair had a good year, He became the “Fastest” Light Emitting Diode in the UK covering the Qtr mile in 9.84 secs.:bowdown1:


“*The Car*” was deep down still sulking from the onslaught of abuse given and never really recovered ? …….:bawling::bawling: Unfortunately KK09 GTR “*The Silver Car*” went into a coma in late 2010 ….

Depression had set in hard……but then “*The Car*” started to awaken…. In a way that people are just not expecting.

The L.E.D started to flicker back into life ……………










Sorry folks but Mark 2 *L.E.D* is now alive and kicking !!!!!!!

*SVM* are pleased to confirm that “*The Car*” is back and the “*R*” lives on but…….

There is a problem you made it Angry, *Very Angry* !!!! …………………LOL










Now not being content with having sand kicked at him *L.E.D* Badge now is looking fresh mounted on the back of *SVM*’s new creations :chuckle:


*A 1200bhp R35 Monster*,

The “*Heart*”

4.2 Stroker,98mm DARTON Sleeves, Carrillo Longer Specialist Race Rods, CP Pistons designed for SVM,
Bigger Valve Heads, Wild Cam’s, ARP L19 Head Bolts, GT35 Turbo’s with GTX BILLET COMPS, 
MARSTON Aerospace Lightweight Coolers, HPX MAFS, 1600 ID Injectors, Race fuel set up, Billet fuel rails, High Power Coil Packs,102mm GTC Titanium Exhaust System

PACKS THE PUNCH !!!!!!

The “*Body*”

As for Gash, Chavy, Halford’s, Nasty, XMAS Cracker,add ons the answer is ....NOOOOOOOOO
Only the very best !

S2 AEROMOTIONS Rear Wing, WALD Diffusers, TOP RACING Front Bumper, GTC Carbon Bonnet, 
WALD rear arches, 6 POINT Roll Cage, Carbon Ultra Light Race Seats, 22" CARBON RIMS

AND not forgetting the very best Light Emitting Diode IMO………. LOL

Ladies and Gentlemen Severn Valley Motorsport give you “T*he Hulk*”

























































For all those GTROC members that are happy to read about the Evolution of *SVM*’s R35 GTR I am pleased to confirm that a future post of “*The Hulk*“ in all it’s glory will be uploaded within the next fortnight.

We are trying very hard to create a World beating R35, We also understand that it will not be to everyone’s taste BUT to the same like minded GTR owners I hope you enjoy our efforts 

Thanks you all for making the R35 Evolution occur ? 

Regards KK & Team


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Very Nice


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

wheels look lush kev


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Stunning


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

LOL focus RS


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Big, green, 9s machine......

:chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That LED was pretty questionnable! :chuckle:

The new setup sounds fantastic. :thumbsup:

Not sure about the looks though. Think the reception that you will get will be quite mixed.

Some folks may even adorn this expression..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

charles charlie said:


> Big, green, 9s machine......
> 
> :chuckle:


8s lol its got the hulk inside!!:chuckle:

my old car did 9s so last yr!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Kadir said:


> That LED was pretty questionnable! :chuckle:
> 
> The new setup sounds fantastic. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


luv him :wavey: kk


----------



## Fletchie (Jan 22, 2011)

SVM said:


> 8s lol its got the hulk inside!!:chuckle:
> 
> my old car did 9s so last yr!!



Get it to the track quick, we want to beat those yanks to 8s!!

::flame:

Also, its looks different, which is great IMO!


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Looking good Kevin, you all sorted and up and running?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Green R badge?


Oh no, i didn't just say that, did I ?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

R.I.P.S NZ said:


> Looking good Kevin, you all sorted and up and running?


NO IM STILL SAVING UP FOR YOUR RACE /SHOW FUEL SYSTEMS

BODY WISE IM NEARLY THEIR WALD ARCHES/TOP RACING BUMPER/SKIRTS IN THE PAINT SHOP

HOWEVER A LITTLE FURTHER TO GO ON ENGINE AND BOX

ILL KEEP IN TOUCH CHEERS


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

LiamGTR said:


> Green R badge?
> 
> 
> Oh no, i didn't just say that, did I ?


MMMMMMM ....HES ONLY JUST RECOVERD LOL


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

*hulk*

av seen this beast in the flesh and i have to say it looks scary 

the wing moves like its preparing to take off :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

cannot wait to see THE HULK tear up the track.

nice work KK

p.s can i have a badge like that pls?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Amazing work KK!
Can't wait to hear it roar through that 102mm GTC Ti system! 

I presume the 1200hp will be on race fuel, any idea what it will do on 99 V-power?


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Awesome work!

Love it or hate it, you can't deny it's a dedicated piece of work. 

Good Luck in taking it to the 8s!


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

Taking the positive from the negative. 

You've done well fella.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Amazing work KK!
> Can't wait to hear it roar through that 102mm GTC Ti system!
> 
> I presume the 1200hp will be on race fuel, any idea what it will do on 99 V-power?


hi dave

our goals are 1200bhp race fuel or enough to do the job in hand!! both alex and i are requiring close to 1000bhp
road going cars....thats uk bhp lol and pleanty of the gtc steering wheel switch maps, if we go shopping lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

thanks elliot and r34 nov80...its can be quite scary makeing these changes to your 
pride of joy...hrs and hrs of dedication let alone costs!
ill hopefully show in more detail shortly ...this has been a major project both cosmetics and mechanical...

hope you like it as we show more lol

thanks again kk


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks awesome Kev 

Can't wait to see the Top Racing bumpers and full on glamour shots


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*Update More Snap Shots !!!!*



robsm said:


> Looks awesome Kev
> 
> Can't wait to see the Top Racing bumpers and full on glamour shots


Thanks for your comments, Full body shots will be up in the next fortnight but here's a few for everyone to enjoy


----------



## Beedub (Aug 13, 2008)

that is lovely KK.... seriously.. well done!! love what youve done here, nice to see something different.. Very Very well done! Ive been a lurker on here for years, but your car forced me to post finally!


----------



## Beedub (Aug 13, 2008)

go on........ one more pic. pleaseeeee!!


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

as i have mentioned many times i cant wait to see the finished car! its going to look crazyy!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

if we have enough requests to post of coarse i will it would be rude not to lol kk
anything in particular?


----------



## Beedub (Aug 13, 2008)

SVM said:


> if we have enough requests to post of coarse i will it would be rude not to lol kk
> anything in particular?


can i please request any shot that shows more of the car or another detail shot!! id be happy with a full square on rear shot!


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Come on lets see it in all its glory....stop teasing!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

I'd like a full frontal and an ass shot please opcorn:

Looks awesome so far. If only i had the cash to mod.....


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Love the barcode wheels btw


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

*LOL*



SamboGrove said:


> I'd like a full frontal and an ass shot please opcorn:
> 
> Looks awesome so far. If only i had the cash to mod.....


OMG !!!! Patient everyone lol..................

Now frontal nudity is simply not allowed until after 11pm......lol

The requests for a more revealing shot's keep coming in so .......

We will give you one more snap as "*The Hulk*" is going into the garage to have it's WALD arches and skirts fitted.










Full body shots will be posted very shortly and we thank you once again for your appreciation !!:bowdown1:


----------



## Beedub (Aug 13, 2008)

kk the car looks fabulous....... seriously id be a real proud owner of that!! is the colour verdi ithaca? i.e lambo green?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Beedub said:


> that is lovely KK.... seriously.. well done!! love what youve done here, nice to see something different.. Very Very well done! Ive been a lurker on here for years, but your car forced me to post finally!


this is the reason for building these project cars
bringing someone new guys and girls to the forum to enjoy:wavey: 

thanks Beedub nice one kk


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Mook said:


> Love the barcode wheels btw


I don't get that. Do they mean something if you run a bar code scanner over them or something?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> I don't get that. Do they mean something if you run a bar code scanner over them or something?


yes 1200bhp lol kk:wavey:  at the wheels :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Holy funk, that looks awesome - the barcode rims are a lovely touch!

Is that Aeromotions rear wing the one that splits when you corner or a one piece "up and down" jobbie? :bowdown1:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

bazza_g said:


> Holy funk, that looks awesome - the barcode rims are a lovely touch!
> 
> Is that Aeromotions rear wing the one that splits when you corner or a one piece "up and down" jobbie? :bowdown1:


yes S2 "split" elecric jobbie model ....very pleased with it has a demo mode when start up lol we shall post a video clip soon it :chuckle::chuckle:kk


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeap...thats alot of green :chuckle:


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

*Evolution Of The Species*

Impeccable Kev! Another SVM Classic in the making opcorn:

This car will be remembered for decades to come :bowdown1:

The barcode wheels, if you scan them, does it ring up the total cost of the build?! lol :flame:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

GTRSTAR said:


> Impeccable Kev! Another SVM Classic in the making opcorn:
> 
> This car will be remembered for decades to come :bowdown1:
> 
> The barcode wheels, if you scan them, does it ring up the total cost of the build?! lol :flame:


i knew id be in for some stick from the comics with the bar codes.. :flame::flame: ill let the car do the talk:chuckle::chuckle:
no worries we have volks and rota when the mood takes

the hulk will have his moods!


i shall try to scan them and let you know lol
cheers alex kk


done it.....the uks best r35 lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

this is a monster build to complete with the best big power GT-R's in the world. well done kev


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I was well and truly in the "hate it" category with the LED badge on the standard "looking" car and the dog name.

I was fully prepared to hate this as well especially when I saw the colour, but actually as a complete package I think it all looks stunning.

We done and good luck with the new engine


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

David said:


> I was well and truly in the "hate it" category with the LED badge on the standard "looking" car and the dog name.
> 
> I was fully prepared to hate this as well especially when I saw the colour, but actually as a complete package I think it all looks stunning.
> 
> We done and good luck with the new engine


thank you sir : ) !!
i still take it mk2 badge has to go?
cant wait to show you guys the completed car
if your in the "like " camp now..be prepared for love!
:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:

new hulk thread hopefully next week kk


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

not bad for a crappy little MOT station near Wales eh 

APPARENTLY!!

JOKE!


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Love it love it love it,more pics please :clap:


----------



## henrygggibson (Jun 17, 2008)

Call me old fashioned but I think it looks hideous!
I am too PC to state what I really think of it.
But I suppose I hark back to the Vincent Owners Club motto..Keep it Standard.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm on the fence with this, I love the colour, not sure about the wing looks odd.
And with his pictures it looks like the car has lambo door hinges which let it down big time..


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

Anybody who doesn't like your creation and is an owner of a GTR,probably shouldn't be!It looks great.I would love to see Mizuno San's reaction if he saw it-he may have painted the picture but you framed it:bowdown1:
congratulations.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Lots of hard work gone into that Kev :thumbsup: Look forward to seeing the the Top Racing Carbon bumper 

Regards

Iain


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

Litchfield said:


> .....up: Look forward to seeing the the Top Racing Carbon bumper ......


Me too! I love that bumper.


----------



## henrygggibson (Jun 17, 2008)

PETERJH said:


> Anybody who doesn't like your creation and is an owner of a GTR,probably shouldn't be!It looks great.I would love to see Mizuno San's reaction if he saw it-he may have painted the picture but you framed it:bowdown1:
> congratulations.


Some of us who have driven GTRs for many years(14 in my case) would beg to differ.Everyone can have an opinion what looks good or not.
Just have a look at the thread with chicks and GTRs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I must admit I like the performance...but thats it!:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## PETERJH (Nov 14, 2010)

Would that be 14 GTR's cos you couldn't make up your mind or 14 years:chuckle:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Cars like this are meant to be marmite. What you can't argue against is the quality of the commitment

Mook


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

henrygggibson said:


> Some of us who have driven GTRs for many years(14 in my case) would beg to differ.Everyone can have an opinion what looks good or not.
> Just have a look at the thread with chicks and GTRs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I must admit I like the performance...but thats it!:bowdown1::bowdown1:


70 posts in 14 years, top lurking! 
You must have had an R32 at about the same time as me then? (95-97)

But I do think you're missing the point a bit on Kevan's car. You are not necessarily supposed to like the look of it, it is a show (and go!) car being used to promote Kevan's business, much like the metallic purple wrap on my car was being used to promote mine.

If it turns out to be one of the fastest R35 GT-Rs on the planet, isn't it good we'll be able to recognise it, unlike all the hyper-fast (but boring looking) cars coming out from the excellent tuners in the US and Japan?


----------



## greyBnr32 (Aug 29, 2006)

I agree with Dave and KK keep going with the project and I am sure that the development cost of this project is astronomical and I am sure it will help your business, not that it need it, for the looks of things and number of monster r35's you have created so far. Keep up the good work


----------



## henrygggibson (Jun 17, 2008)

PETERJH said:


> Would that be 14 GTR's cos you couldn't make up your mind or 14 years:chuckle:


I thought that as the 14 followed the years rather than GTRs it was obvious.
I do not doubt the commitment to the project but its not the way I would have spent time effort and money.
As for the colour...no thanks...MP2 for me.:wavey:


----------



## henrygggibson (Jun 17, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> 70 posts in 14 years, top lurking!
> You must have had an R32 at about the same time as me then? (95-97)
> 
> But I do think you're missing the point a bit on Kevan's car. You are not necessarily supposed to like the look of it, it is a show (and go!) car being used to promote Kevan's business, much like the metallic purple wrap on my car was being used to promote mine.
> ...


Bowing to your number of posts of course but when I started driving GTRs this forum did not exist!! I do not make many posts that is true but that does not make me any the less of an enthuiast. Had it been MP instead of that hideous green then maybe I would feel different. But, hey each to his own.:runaway::runaway:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Putting all this unnecessary to and fro sniping aside, I dont care for the look personally, but I wholeheartedly admire the work, effort and commitment involved.

The sheer engineering involved gets my pulse racing, and I really hope I get a chance to see this beast fly in the flesh.

Great job KK.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

charles charlie said:


> Putting all this unnecessary to and fro sniping aside, I dont care for the look personally, but I wholeheartedly admire the work, effort and commitment involved.
> 
> The sheer engineering involved gets my pulse racing, and I really hope I get a chance to see this beast fly in the flesh.
> 
> Great job KK.


wanna see the halo lights ?


----------



## henrygggibson (Jun 17, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Putting all this unnecessary to and fro sniping aside, I dont care for the look personally, but I wholeheartedly admire the work, effort and commitment involved.
> 
> The sheer engineering involved gets my pulse racing, and I really hope I get a chance to see this beast fly in the flesh.
> 
> Great job KK.


I agree with you CC, its all a matter of personal taste. The feat of engineering is beyond question, its just the wrapper its in, its not to everyones liking.
:wavey:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> wanna see the halo lights ?


They're so 2010... :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I hope kevan wanted those pics posted!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

henrygggibson said:


> Bowing to your number of posts of course but when I started driving GTRs this forum did not exist!!


I think Joss Ellis and I set up this forum circa 1996, about a year after we bought our first R32s.

Again, the point of this colour, was to get the car talked about, which you can't say it hasn't! :chuckle:


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Wow is about all i can say, i love it


----------



## jameswrx (Jul 27, 2003)

At least it's not silver anymore!


----------



## GTRSTAR (Nov 26, 2009)

If the standard GTR is Bruce Banner then this GTR is most certainly the HULK! 

An ultimate expression of one mans uncontrollable passion for automotive individuality. :bowdown1:

I like the car, but more importantly, I love the thinking behind it :thumbsup:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

I have to say I like the colour but its a bit OTT in general on the looks front for me but i am absolutely full of admiration for the amount of work and development that will have gone into the car and again as per previous posts hope that i get to see the beast in the flesh sometime soon.....overall this is going to be a simply stunning bit of kit and will no doubt end up being recognized across the globe...sure it will put SVM on the global R35 tuning map.....yanks......who needs them!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Mookistar said:


> I hope kevan wanted those pics posted!


NO!


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Sorry double posted. Poxy iPhone.


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

PETERJH said:


> Anybody who doesn't like your creation and is an owner of a GTR,probably shouldn't be!It looks great.
> 
> 
> Wow really I shouldn't own a gtr because I prefer a more motorsport look to a car rather than a max power special.
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

jim-lm said:


> PETERJH said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody who doesn't like your creation and is an owner of a GTR,probably shouldn't be!It looks great.
> ...


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

I remember back in the days when you built some mental cosworths. It's nice to see your still about and push the envolope of tuning. 

Are you doing circuit and top speed runs with the car or focus more on the 1/4 mile? 

I look forward to hearing and see your times in 2011, good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

jim-lm said:


> I remember back in the days when you built some mental cosworths. It's nice to see your still about and push the envolope of tuning.
> 
> Are you doing circuit and top speed runs with the car or focus more on the 1/4 mile?
> 
> I look forward to hearing and see your times in 2011, good luck.


high we are having a dabble at..1/4 tmes 
target 8s :runaway::runaway:
first get that out the way lol
the gear box is having 6th gear changed..maybe diffs
im hoping later to have a shot for a fast terminal speed
target 210mph


horses for courses :chuckle: big asks from the hulk car!

and then as we have done in the past a little track time
and pleanty of shows kk


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

SVM said:


> high we are having a dabble at..1/4 tmes
> target 8s :runaway::runaway:
> first get that out the way lol
> the gear box is having 6th gear changed..maybe diffs
> ...


Kevan, what drugs are those you are taking again ??? Can I please have some ! LOL

Also, I still have first dabs on the GT-R light remember !!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Steve said:


> Kevan, what drugs are those you are taking again ??? Can I please have some ! LOL
> 
> Also, I still have first dabs on the GT-R light remember !!!


ive saved you a fog thats all you deserve lol:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
the led "R" will get you a bad name...any way they only fit on really fast gtrs :flame:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

SVM said:


> ive saved you a fog thats all you deserve lol:chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:
> the led "R" will get you a bad name...any way they only fit on really fast gtrs :flame:


LOL, you know I have a bad name (by some on here anyway) I have now fitted a centre fog light which looks even more sexy with the large bore Miltek SS system pipes either side of it. You just don't know how fast the now even sexier Scarlet is !!! Hulk - my green poo LOL


----------



## R34nov80 (Dec 5, 2007)

Can you make a backlit led GTR emblem? That would be awesome if it was all glowing and not led dots,

Could even go as far as synchronising it to light up in relation to the RPM,

Gentle warn fire fly glow on idle, progressively increasing through the rev range to a burning bright rage at the redline!


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

R34nov80 said:


> Can you make a backlit led GTR emblem? That would be awesome if it was all glowing and not led dots,
> 
> Could even go as far as synchronising it to light up in relation to the RPM,
> 
> Gentle warn fire fly glow on idle, progressively increasing through the rev range to a burning bright rage at the redline!


thats sounds good


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Steve said:


> LOL, you know I have a bad name (by some on here anyway) I have now fitted a centre fog light which looks even more sexy with the large bore Miltek SS system pipes either side of it. You just don't know how fast the now even sexier Scarlet is !!! Hulk - my green poo LOL


i know it aint faster enough lol..:wavey:

its no where near angry enough :chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## T80 GTR (Jan 10, 2010)

SVM said:


> i know it aint faster enough lol..:wavey:
> 
> its no where near angry enough :chuckle::chuckle:


that R lights mine lol


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

Stunning mate, what a monster, :bowdown1:
Lovin the idea of a GREEN R badge dude, DO IT DO IT


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

full hulk monster post starts monday 7th february.....
hope you enjoy kk


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

That looks _much_ better than before.

See, I _can_ give credit where it's due, not _just_ criticism :thumbsup:











ps: I still think you're a tool, though!!






joke


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Stunning car saw it in the metal today looks awesome. this car is definitely set to be at the forefront of GTR tuning!


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome, can't wait to see this in the flesh!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Boosted said:


> That looks _much_ better than before.
> 
> See, I _can_ give credit where it's due, not _just_ criticism :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



(humour) accepted..mr boosted...
i will try to put my "tool" to good use:chuckle: 
and respect your personal view, (either way)
thanks for the credit, any praise means a lot to me 
cheers kk:bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## Beedub (Aug 13, 2008)

SVM said:


> full hulk monster post starts monday 7th february.....
> hope you enjoy kk


i believe the date has approached..... eagerly awaiting your response ;-)


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Ive seen the final pics. infact ive got about 20 of them on my desktop. It'll be worth the wait, not to everyones tastes, but it'll definetly start a debate

mook


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Mook said:


> Ive seen the final pics. infact ive got about 20 of them on my desktop. It'll be worth the wait, not to everyones tastes, but it'll definetly start a debate
> 
> mook


not quite the final pics mook...still a little way to go on all the finishing touches:chuckle:
but i think you get a very good idea how insane this car is

regards kk

i hear you want a gtr badge from svm lol


----------



## Beedub (Aug 13, 2008)

SVM said:


> not quite the final pics mook...still a little way to go on all the finishing touches:chuckle:
> but i think you get a very good idea how insane this car is
> 
> regards kk
> ...


come on then..... dont tease anymore!! show us the pics, ive acually be looking forward to this!! lol


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Beedub said:


> come on then..... dont tease anymore!! show us the pics, ive acually be looking forward to this!! lol


im trying to start the post tonight..the spec sheet is toooooooooo long lol
hope its worth the wait opcorn:


----------



## Beedub (Aug 13, 2008)

looking forward to it!!!


byron


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

SVM said:


> i hear you want a gtr badge from svm lol


Yep, but not one of the KK specials. Lol


----------

